# axolotl eggs not moving??please help!!



## mrsslithers (Aug 31, 2009)

hey i just got some axolotl eggs and they dont seem to be moving, i was told there ready to hatch though in the next day or so...do they move in the egg or not??


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

I was told that id be able to see mine move in the egg move too, but I didnt, me and mum spent ages looking at them and we didnt see 1 move once. Ours went from being curled up to going straight just before they hatched.

Hope that helps


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i bought some leucistic eggs from a seller on here, and they didnt move at all.

but thats probly cause they were duds!

:devil:


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi,


How long did you have the eggs for???

How old were they when you got them remember it can take up to 30 days for eggs to hatch!

If they wereinfertile they would have loked a gray shade.


----------

